# Tired of knitting?



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

After knitting over twenty hats, cowls, pairs of mittens, and dishcloths in the past two months, I've hit the wall. I see two WIPS on needles and just don't feel like picking them up. I even have a few projects I'd like to get done- someday- but I just don't want to pick up my needles. 

It's been this way for three days. Just knitted out.

I'm betting this will pass, probably by sometime this evening while watching TV.

Does this happen to any of you?


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, maybe for three minutes!


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Right now in fact!! It is not that I don't want to knit but I have been so into Christmas knitting that now that I can just "knit" I cannot decide what I really want to knit!!

I am so confused!!


----------



## atb (Feb 25, 2013)

I was so happy to finish my Christmas knitting, I thought I would not want to knit again. When my daughters opened their scarves Christmas eve, they were so impressed and appreciative (their old mother is learning new tricks) and two of my grandsons asked if I could knit some caps. I was encouraged and now I want to start all over again. The feeling of not wanting to knit doesn't last long, does it?


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm in the knitting rut, not from not knowing what to do, just flat exhausted, and ours continues until the middle of January, and Christmas all over again. Didn't even have to wait 364 days.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

i'm with frogger decisions decisions


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm with many of you. Now that the Christmas rush is done, what to do, what to do? So, I am currently enjoying the lull and will pick up the needles again soon when I'm inspired.


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Just the opposite... now that the pressure of a deadline is over I can knit the Hue Shift Afghan, a kit I received for a gift. It's nice to make something you can't give away since it was a gift itself. Can't wait to see how it develops.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Frogger said:


> Right now in fact!! It is not that I don't want to knit but I have been so into Christmas knitting that now that I can just "knit" I cannot decide what I really want to knit!!
> 
> I am so confused!!


Love this comment. I do feel alittle lost if I'm not making something. but then I think, why ? don't kow, so will jus type a few notes here and see if that helps. LOL


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

OK. I think I'm over it. So I pick up the dishcloth that's in progress and can't find the pattern. Maybe I'll wait just a bit more.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

This happens to me if I am reading a good book (very little gets done). I can't knit lace and listen to recorded books (tried w/o success). I can knit lace and listen/watch TV and knit w/groups though. I don't understand the difference.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

You have knitting burnout,it hits us all sooner or later,i have had it on more than one occasion.Your body will tell you when it's ready to knit again. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EileenC (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes this hit me about a month ago. When I realized that I had had enough, I donated ALL of my yarn and packed away my needles and patterns. I have been catching up on reading and other projects. At some point I will get back to it, but I am enjoying the break right now.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

What with knitting for Christmas gifts and trying to use up some of the stash, I felt a bit bored with it all. Took myself down to local department store wool department and bought myself some dove grey speckled wool for a little sweater for the awsome Orson my 6 month old grandson. Quandry over! Good luck all of you that are stuck at the moment.


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

I got not good health news in October, haven't knitted since. The project just sits there.


----------



## atb (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your not good health news. Why not use your knitting time to meditate, thinking positive thoughts about your situation. It might help your frame of mind/attitude, whatever you want to call it. We must learn to help ourselves and that happens when we learn to think positively. Don't want to minimize your problems, just help to steer you in the right direction for your mental health. This may help your physical health, too.


Baker said:


> I got not good health news in October, haven't knitted since. The project just sits there.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like you may have burned yourself out for the Holidays. You certainly accomplished a LOT of gifts!! Try relaxing with a good book or something else you enjoy just take a little breather. Then start looking at patterns again, and I'm sure the inspiration will return. Your knitting needles probably need the cool-down period, too.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Baker, speaking for myself I have had not good health news since 2005 and without the knitting, I would probably not be writing this. Stop feeling so down, let your knitting be for you and get into the sound of the knitting and thank God for all the blessings, home, roof over your head, warm, or cool, sunshine, grass, trees, your eyes, your ears, I know that it is hard, I have walked and am walking that street day in and day out. I live with pain constantly, days I can't eat, days I would like to sit and cry and feel sorry for myself. But, if you look around you, there is so much to be thankful for. I started knitting for the preemie nursery at the local hospital and then for the senior center and before I knew it for the center of abused children waiting for foster parents.
If you want to feel better, go to the hospital and visit the children who are fighting cancer and other horrible diseases. Watch them, see how strong they are, see how they are battling to stay alive. Maybe that will wake you up and help you to get on with your life. I mean no offense, but, sitting around doing nothing is not going to help your health and we all love you and want you to feel better.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been feeling the same the last couple of days. I have just enjoyed sitting with my tea and my hands idle which is highly unusual. I am betting it will pass soon for me and for you. Enjoy the idle time


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Writing that I was burnt out was completely cathartic. Add to it; I just got my Creative Knitting magazine and it has a cable patten that seems easy enough for a beginner at cables. I have a friend that loves dishclothes, so I have loaded up my number 8s and have gotten four rows done. 

It was only a momentary lull. Thank you all for getting me past it. ;-)


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

PiggiesMom said:


> Writing that I was burnt out was completely cathartic. Add to it; I just got my Creative Knitting magazine and it has a cable patten that seems easy enough for a beginner at cables. I have a friend that loves dishclothes, so I have loaded up my number 8s and have gotten four rows done.
> 
> It was only a momentary lull. Thank you all for getting me past it. ;-)


Glad to hear the magazine is almost here. I like to flip through the knit and crochet magazines to see what may strike my fancy. Although my fancy is going to be working on my afghan for a while.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes it happens to me and i usually take a few days or a week until i pick up the needles again - nothing wrong with a bit of a break if your body or mind tells you so


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

It's happened to me. I was knitting sweaters for a charity group, and got to the point where I couldn't look at another sweater. So, I put the project bag in the closet and it sat there for over a year. I took a hiatus from knitting for a few months, then got back to other projects. But that unfinished sweater sat in the closet until earlier this week. I had 1 sleeve and the ribbing on both sleeves to finish, and I finally finished it today.

I also have a sweater that I started for myself early this year, but put aside. I've been making scarves and don't feel like working on a bigger project for a while. Now that it's winter, I might just bring it out to work on again.


----------



## joanne1013 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi: yes this happens to me also. Believe me, it's only temporary. It's like everything in life-can be overdone. Hang in there-before you know it you will want to knit. Joanne


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I'm like that at the moment haven't picked up my needles for two days, but I know it wont last, just my body and brains way of telling me to slow down.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I am glad to have all the Christmas knitting done, and with the kids home for the holidays and the grandsons stopping in to visit with their aunt and uncle, I haven't had much time to pick up my knitting. I was happy to have a break yesterday and started a sweater for one of the 5 new babies due to arrive to teachers I work with. It felt great!


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Because of our son's baby probs I didn't want to knit...I was looking forward to knitting baby clothes but now I think well it's out of our hands so will start the mystery knitting on Monday (when family members leave)


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yup. That happened to me once I finished the last of my Christmas knitting (on Dec. 22nd). 
I usually just pick up a book & read for awhile. I'm most of the way through _The Wise Man's Fear_, which tends to suck the reader right into the book & the reader goes into a sort of a coma & emerges a few hours later (yes, Patrick Rothfuss is *that good* of a writer). It's the perfect antidote to knitting overload. I will say, though, it's Dec. 28 & so far I've started & finished a shopping bag & started a pair of socks for myself. I'm also contemplating the next birthday present... forming ideas, etc.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> You have knitting burnout,it hits us all sooner or later,i have had it on more than one occasion.Your body will tell you when it's ready to knit again. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I totally agree!!!


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I just rotate my projects. I always have a knitting & a crochet project going on as well as counted xstitch or needlepoint, & a hand pieced quilt project. Unless I'm under a time constraint for a particular project, I just work on whatever I want to, sometimes more than one in a day. Keeps me from getting bored, & keeps my hands from hurting to switch off.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your not so good health news. I do find when things like that come along that knitting helps me get through it, takes my mind off it somewhat. Hope you get better news soon.


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

I got that way so now I'm stash busting by crocheting
Lapghans, afghans and baby blankets. Noth ing fancy
But I am enjoying it


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

I didn't think I was "knitted out" but it seems my hands have their own idea of that. I made 5 pair of thrummed mittens with double yarns, one worsted (alpaca) and one sport (something to help the alpaca keep its shape) with lots of alpaca roving before Christmas. I tend to knit tight, and had managed to get a square wood and a square metal, size 6, so I could knit both mittens at the same time, to find out which I like the best. (arthritic hands) I still don't know, but when I finished, my house looked like the "roving" fairy had scattered it with alpaca fiber, and I spent a day chasing down the bunnies! All projects done. Ahhh, relax. Can start knitting something just because I want to. Umm hmmm. Tried to get a pair of boot toppers going last night, worsted with size 8 metals, and couldn't hang onto them. So, I may not know wood or metal, but I know square is the best for my hands. Will just have to knit things on size 6 needles until I can afford more sizes.


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

I am currently not knitting. I love to knit, don't get me wrong, but I have 3 WIP's that I am having problems with. I don't want to with them and I don't feel like I can start another project until I deal the WIP's. I'm stuck.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Not too often, I jsut let my hands rest and then pick up with gusto!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh yes. I rest up a bit and then I'm ready to go again. You will too. It's an addiction. How else can you take two sticks and some string (yarn) and create something so useful, beautiful and one of a kind as well?


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

I head for the gym or a long walk. Then I feel in the knitting mood.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Frogger said:


> Right now in fact!! It is not that I don't want to knit but I have been so into Christmas knitting that now that I can just "knit" I cannot decide what I really want to knit!!
> 
> I am so confused!!


i know just what you mean, i can't decide either... so i have started 7 projects...and am not sure i surei want to work on any of them!
Blessings


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I got very burned out several months ago. Several things happened that made me crash. Then I also took on a job that while not full time, took almost all my creative energy. Between the crash and loss of creative energy I realized that I had not made more than 4 items since early last Spring. And 3 of them were not good knitting experiences for me. It was only about a week ago that I decided it was time for me to reclaim my knitting. What to make? Given the freezing temps and my being outside working??? Why Socks of course. Just did 2 pairs of heavier socks and wore the first pair yesterday with sneakers on snowy cold ground. They definitely kept my poor tootsies warmer a lot longer than with other pairs. Can't wait to finish weaving in the ends of the 2nd pair this a.m. so I can wear them this week in the wet and cold.

I went thru a creative slump for about 30 yrs when I began to work full-time and then ran my own business. So I recognized those signs this time around. Having a week to myself let me find that energy for a bit.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Our bodies and minds need time to refuel. Don't feel guilty or bad. Inspiration will return. Good time to think about doing things earlier for next year so there isn't such an early winter rush! I'm lucky as I got a couple of new knitting toys that I am looking forward to trying out AND. Many yarn stores are having great sales. So it's a good shopping time !!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm the same way. It took me a couple of hours to decide what I wanted to make. Decided to knit some fingerless mitts. My hands get so cold when I'm on the computer, I need something on them. Due to severe arthritis in my right index finger, it has been a challenge to knit without using it. Crocheting is easy since I can hold that finger up off the hook. Or crochet lefthanded. Have done both.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I haven't hit a wall yet, but I am a bit frustrated with the number of WIP's I have in bags all over my house. I think that finishing my WIPs are going to have to be my new years resolution.


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

NEVER!!


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, yes! But not to worry ~ the knitting "fever" will return before you know it!!


----------



## bunsitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Baker: I hope the New Year brings you a renewed interest in the things and people you love.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, it happens to all of us. Perhaps pick up a good book to read or take a walk with a friend, go to lunch, too. Or a movie. In a few days you will be ready to knit again.


----------



## mydog (Nov 26, 2013)

I am truly sorry for the "not good health" news you recently received and pray you will pick up those knitting needles and start knitting again soon to help destress some of the anxiety you are feeling right now. Often we need something to block our minds from unpleasant things even if it's only for a few minutes now and then. I will pray for you.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

No, and not tired of breathing, either. I've been knitting pretty intensely since my daughter was born. She's 30 years old now.
Carol K in OH


PiggiesMom said:


> Does this happen to any of you?


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

The Ebb and Flow of we knitters....i do not worry i will get inspired again. this is what makes knitting my thing..I can pick it up and put it down...


----------



## sassyknitter297 (Aug 9, 2013)

Might it be that your gifts were not received with the facial expressions and the Wow factor that you wished them to have been? I know I look for that. Sometimes I stop because of it. But then I find someone that loves my knitting like now I am knitting for a friend that is having a baby and Granddaughter that loves my knitting. Just stating my opinion. Hope you get back to knitting very soon.


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

It happened to me about five years ago. I was knitting for babies, we had four grandchildren born in two years. I put away my needles and gave most of my stash away. However last year I decided to knit for the grown up grandchildren for Christmas and have been knitting and crocheting for them ever since. I have got my mojo back and I am sure you will get yours back after a rest.


----------



## sassyknitter297 (Aug 9, 2013)

For the one that received bad news on health issues. I am Praying for you also. But think picking up your needles and thinking of the one that you are knitting for will help you get through this. My opinion for one that has also received not so good news on health issues.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I keep a small needlepoint project. When I get tired of knitting I work on it for a while. Soon I am wanting to knit again.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Give yourself permission to not knit. I'm betting you do several types of needle crafts so try something different. Take a class in something new. Your knitting mojo will come back.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

It hasen't happened yet with knitting but then I haven't been knitting that long. It has happened with my quilting several times. I think we just need a break now and again but we usually go back. right now I am wanting to go back to crosstitch which I haven't done for years . maybe you need to work on another project for awhile and eventually you will be back to the knitting.


PiggiesMom said:


> After knitting over twenty hats, cowls, pairs of mittens, and dishcloths in the past two months, I've hit the wall. I see two WIPS on needles and just don't feel like picking them up. I even have a few projects I'd like to get done- someday- but I just don't want to pick up my needles.
> 
> It's been this way for three days. Just knitted out.
> 
> ...


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I quit knitting about 2 weeks ago but a huge bag of sock yarn arrived yesterday from an e-bay purchase and I have socks on the needles. Christmas day my grand son asked if I could knit him a hat with the St Louis blues logo on it so will start that in the next day or so. If anyone has the blue note charted out I would be happy to pay them for it. I have not found it on line and while I could do it myself, I find at 76 I have become a bit lazy.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Yup, been there, done that!


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, of course that happens now and then! That's when I switch over and tat or quilt.


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

Actually I am sick of crocheting, all I want to do is knit. I still have crochet cowls to make for my daughter to take back to her friends at school.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

I went through that for four days and just started knitting again. I hate leaving projects on the needles, and have a real need to finish before starting something new. So if I am not happy with the current project, I may put it aside until I can face it again.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

This is what I fear....that one day I will not feel like knitting. I will be very lost if that ever happens.!! I'm sure there must be a medical term for this fear and for the condition - not wanting to knit. 
Anna


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am there now.. I have so many WIP's that I don't want to do any of them.. I like to knit when I am alone and the house is quiet.. hubby has been home all week and will be home all next week... I hope to get knitting again soon but there is just too much going on all the time.. I tried to knit a few days back and the puppy took a flying leap into my lap.. I dropped stitches! in lace! grrrrrr.... I got the crochet hook and picked up the stitches and tried to get it to look right.. its a guarantee that I did not get my YO's and decreased in the right spot.. its a tiny little spot on the edge I hope it won't be noticeable.. I can be creative when I block it..  it won't be the first piece I have taken a tapestry needle too...


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Never! In fact, I have times that I want to pick up my knitting and can't because of other things to do! I am sure there are others that do, though...


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh, yeah. Sometimes the WIPs will lay dormant for a few days then I start chewing on my finger nails and cuticles - time to pick up the knitting. ;-D


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep I defernatly feel like that at the moment so I'm doing all my homemade thankyou cards ,and a lot of manga coulering in.i love most crafts so have to have stuff on the go always.just play for a while it will come back to you.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Same here. Knitted 19 caps for various friends to give as presents and now need to knit two hoodies for soon-to-be-born twin boys. Too tired to do it, and I have a sore finger. Need to learn not to poke it with the knitting needle.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

You will get over it. When I have dry spells I sort through my stash and look at patterns. My longest dry spell was a couple years. Instead of knitting I was crocheting doilies. I made a couple doilies for myself, then had a couple friends who wanted some so I started selling my doilies for $1 and inch. As long as I had friends and friends of friends wanting my doilies I only crocheted and didn't knit. When the desire for my doilies subsided I was glad to get back to knitting.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

PiggiesMom said:


> - but I just don't want to pick up my needles.
> It's been this way for three days. Just knitted out.


Not really ... although, I do set aside projects..not that I'm tired of knitting - just get frustrated, perhaps with a stitch pattern that I keep making mistakes with! or a pattern that doesn't keep my brain engaged [like, plain old knitting, like stockinette stitch, and not any other types of stitches!] -

so I often have more than one project going - and sometimes stop and do something fun/fast - to give me that feeling of accomplishment!

If I do get in the doldrums......I look for patterns online - and oh my! you can sure get yourself energized by looking at all the possibilities out there!! And of course, here at KP we all have one another to boost us up!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Absolutely! That's when I grab a good book, or call a friend, take the dogs for a walk.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep. After getting home from my dons Christmad night I thought what to knit. Have started on a afghan for my daughter for next Christmad but need to get more yarn but have enough to still knit on it. Have baby gifts to make. Have promised a friend in Wisconson I would make het a set of Raggedy Ann and Andy dolls. Have Andy pretty much made. Oh what to do, what to do. So I decided to work on the Raggedys. Christmad was Wed. I just started working on Andy ladt night. Work Thursday was stressful and had to srnd one of my guys to hospital. Wad not in any way able to work pn him that night. Yesterday had 5 of the 6 grandkids and did make a couple attempts to work on Andy's face. But couldent. So I pulled it out after everyone left. Didnt get far. Judt his eyes on and fell asleep hugging him. I plan on getting alot of him done today. And possible start knitting Ann. 

My 4 year old granddaughter got a Cabbage Patch doll for Christmad and I have plans on making het matching sweaters for her and her doll. But that involves going through my stash and I am not in the mood for that. Lol. I am hearing from my adult kids how they want afghans lije I made the grandkids. Well little do they know!! I never run out of projects with my crew. Just need to get going and get them done.


----------



## lndoyle (Apr 21, 2011)

I frequently alternate between several types of handwork so burnout won't occur. I'm finishing up a baby quilt now (before the kid outgrows it!), and by then the knitting needles will be singing their siren song again. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## lndoyle (Apr 21, 2011)

I frequently alternate between several types of handwork so burnout won't occur. I'm finishing up a baby quilt now (before the kid outgrows it!), and by then the knitting needles will be singing their siren song again. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Happens to all of us I usually use this time to clean my craft room by the time I'm done reorganizing and looking at all my stuff I'm totally motivated to pick up the needles again.


----------



## Phyllinda (Aug 8, 2013)

Take up another craft other than knitting. Then, when you get tired of one you can go to the other one for awhile! When I get tired of knitting, I jump to weaving or spinning!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, being knitted-out happens to me, too. Sometimes after I've knitted a big project, I just don't feel like knitting anymore. Or at least not for a while.

So, I'll do something else in my spare time, like read. And eventually the desire to knit comes flowing back.

So, don't worry. I'm sure others get this feeling, too.

Hazel


----------



## Hildegsrde (Jun 25, 2013)

Frogger said:


> Right now in fact!! It is not that I don't want to knit but I have been so into Christmas knitting that now that I can just "knit" I cannot decide what I really want to knit!!
> 
> I am so confused!!


Finished Xmas knitting 'on the nail' so now knitting a fancy summer top for myself. Hopefully it will be finished by the summer


----------



## cathysmith97 (Jul 3, 2013)

You made so many projects in a short period of time It sounds like you were doing holiday knitting and trying to meet a deadline. I think the pressure put some stress on you.
Maybe try crocheting. I recently started a crochet project after doing years and years of knitting and I really am enjoying it.


----------



## babyjax (Sep 6, 2013)

Baker: Sorry to hear about your news. We will all keep you in our thoughts and hope for the best for you


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Isabel said:


> Yes, maybe for three minutes!


That's about how long it took me to decide what to start on after all the presents had been opened, the kitchen cleaned up , the leftovers put in the refrigerator, and the last person left...

I started making the 50 Row Shawlette by Susan B. Anderson
:lol:


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

always have a project on my needles....just too many projects I want to do and so little time.....but, then I constantly need my hands busy or I get bored easily!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I never get sick of knitting anymore. I don't knit under pressure. For me it is medicative, soothing, stress relieving. Nothing HAS to get done. Maybe that is the trick.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm going through that right now, too. I started another Minion hat, but couldn't get motivated, so ripped it out. Tried the new Gypsycream bear pattern with some of that Tizzy yarn... that was a disaster. (Not your pattern, Pat... the yarn was a pain in the you-know-what! LOL) I wanted to get several dishcloths with various dog breed pictures in them made for my dog class people, but only got half way done with one and set it aside. Now I have a Swiffer mop cover 3/4 of the way done so I hope I can hang in there until it's finished. I've got so much yarn stash that there shouldn't be any problem, but I get overwhelmed when I look through it trying to get a project idea. I need to try one of the pieces of the Nativity set to see if that's going to be doable for a next Christmas present, but can't get motivated on that either. *sigh* I think dealing with the new dog... Sparkle... coming into heat and driving me crazy with all her marking she's been doing, plus just losing Sissy, then looking at the 2 back bedrooms that look like a tornado has hit and don't even know where to begin to clean, I'm overwhelmed and just not in the mood for knitting just yet. Praise God I have my health, my home, my family and by no means am I complaining. Just feeling the slump in knitting. I'm sure we'll be getting back in the groove and will soon be seeing more fantastic pictures of everyone's finished projects!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm there too. I've just knitting myself out. Time for some counted cross stitch, I think.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

When I get tired of knitting or crocheting, I start an embroidery project. I just finished a set of Merry Christmas Pillowcases that I will give away either next year for Christmas or for a wedding or shower gift. I come from a big family and someone is always getting married, and I like to make presents ahead of time, so I don't get stressed out with a timeline.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

For me that feeling comes and goes on a regular basis. Doesn't last long. I think it's normal


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

yes this has happened to me plenty of times do not worry it will come back sometimes it comes from knit burnout. it happens to me also with my crochet my crojo comes back.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Make a BIG, LONG list of household chores which need to be done. Suddenly knitting will be much more appealing to you!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

oh yes. I think we all at one time or another need a break. Sometime it can last a few days, weeks and sometimes a whole season. But it is good to give the hands and arms a rest and tackle some other crafts or projects that have been ignored because of the knitting.
also give you change to go over and put together some
knitting patterns we would like to try when we get back to knitting.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Make a BIG, LONG list of household chores which need to be done. Suddenly knitting will be much more appealing to you!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

sassyknitter297 said:


> Might it be that your gifts were not received with the facial expressions and the Wow factor that you wished them to have been? I know I look for that. Sometimes I stop because of it. But then I find someone that loves my knitting like now I am knitting for a friend that is having a baby and Granddaughter that loves my knitting. Just stating my opinion. Hope you get back to knitting very soon.


With the exception of one gift, all of the things I made were extremely well received- even the wash cloth that was a no brainer. That was because it brought back fond memories of a grandma that used to make these for everyone every year.

BTW: the one that wasn't well received at first, she lit up later when she figured out all the things she could do with it. It was a cowl that she is going to wear as a head band. (It was one of those gift party things where one either picked from the pile or stole from someone else - and this particular lady is quite large, so the cowl would have been a turtle-neck on her.)


----------



## Lolo (Mar 21, 2011)

I finished knitting a large afghan made of 40 small and 10 large squares as a Christmas present for one of my daughters and son-in-laws. After sewing it all together, I was done! I haven't done any knitting or crocheting for over three weeks, although I did teach a friend how to knit one evening. This past week I started to get excited about the dozen projects I want to start and got the patterns of all together along with the yarn. Yesterday I found myself at the store picking out more yarn for a baby blanket gift I want to begin and was asked by a couple of strangers in the store about knitting and crocheting advice and was excited to start some projects. I came home and started a fine thread crocheted bookmark and cast on and started working on a bulky knit baby blanket. Today I also want to start some knitted washcloths for some gifts. So to answer your question...yes I grow through periods when I don't pick up my hooks and needles but it's not long before I can't wait to "dive in" again


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

So far that has never happened to me. I think if I did DH would think I was sick and rush me to the hospital.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

The first step in solving a problem is recognizing you have one...

It wasn't more than five hours after I wrote I was burned out that I ended up with something new and completely different on my needles. I conquered a bunch of new patterns for presents (a lot of fisherman's rib after I realized it looks as good as brioche, but is easier IMHO) and did a lot of lace. One thing I never had done was cables- and there was a pattern for what looked like an easy cable on the magazine I got yesterday. I am now about half done with a new washcloth. (New patterns usually become either washclothes or cup cozies, since a little experiment is better for screwing up and throwing away.) 

The cables are getting better with every row. My friend that loves dishcloths/wash cloths will love it even if it isn't exactly perfect. 

Thank you all for sharing your stories. We knitters are a hardy bunch: we don't stay down for long!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Of course it does, but I do the same thing you do. My mom never
watched TV unless she was knitting or sewing. My dad wanted her to keep him company, but she couldn't stand just wasting the time. You are a blessing to the world by doing your charity work. Keep it up-----G-d loves you .


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Baker, speaking for myself I have had not good health news since 2005 and without the knitting, I would probably not be writing this. Stop feeling so down, let your knitting be for you and get into the sound of the knitting and thank God for all the blessings, home, roof over your head, warm, or cool, sunshine, grass, trees, your eyes, your ears, I know that it is hard, I have walked and am walking that street day in and day out. I live with pain constantly, days I can't eat, days I would like to sit and cry and feel sorry for myself. But, if you look around you, there is so much to be thankful for. I started knitting for the preemie nursery at the local hospital and then for the senior center and before I knew it for the center of abused children waiting for foster parents.
> If you want to feel better, go to the hospital and visit the children who are fighting cancer and other horrible diseases. Watch them, see how strong they are, see how they are battling to stay alive. Maybe that will wake you up and help you to get on with your life. I mean no offense, but, sitting around doing nothing is not going to help your health and we all love you and want you to feel better.


Oh I love You Woman!! As long as there is life, there is hope!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a routine that helps with knitting burnout. First I play 3 games on Solitaire on my laptop, then I read my book until I come to a good place to stop and then I knit about equal time I did with the other two activities. This way, I don't burn out on any of them. I also watch TV and knit in the evening when hubby is home.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Crzywymyn said:


> Give yourself permission to not knit. I'm betting you do several types of needle crafts so try something different. Take a class in something new. Your knitting mojo will come back.


My Daughter often says to me "Give yourself permission to not do anything one in a while". She buys me ready made clothes, pajamas and sweaters and always tells me ..."...just so you don't have to make them".


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

heck, even before i am done with my project i am thinking about what to do next. i switch from crochet to knitting,some times i read,just yesterday i started to knit a little rabbit, if i like it i will make more to give away at church to the kids at easter


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes. I have run out of things to knit so will give it up for awhile until something comes up an dI am sure it will. Have a great day everyone!! Happy New Year :lol:


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Happens to the best of us!! I found reading a really good book by a favorite author a good alternative for awhileor shopping the sales after Xmas is also good therapy for some


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Sometimes. Doesn't last too long. I finished a bunch of short projects between Thanksgiving and Christmas. I have a queue that has some wonderful things on it, and not one is calling my name right now. I would like to cast on, but waiting for the motivation to kick in. It does feel weird.


----------



## joanne1013 (Sep 25, 2013)

what adorable dogs!!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Take a break, read a book, pick up some other project, and don't worry! It will come back!
Right now I am hand hemming fabric scarves for DIL's birthday gift in April. I can pick up my wip next week, it will still be there.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Frogger said:


> Right now in fact!! It is not that I don't want to knit but I have been so into Christmas knitting that now that I can just "knit" I cannot decide what I really want to knit!!
> 
> I am so confused!!


'ZACTLY!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Donnie, you are so right! We all have so much to be thankful for. I remember being diagnosed with breast cancer a few years ago, and didn't go out, sat home and made life miserable for my husband and all our friends until my best ever friend came over, gave me hugs, made tea, and we sat and talked, laughed and cried. I went into the hospital with a positive attitude, had a double mastectomy, my dear friend came up the second day, crawled up on the bed and hugged me. we both cried, laughed, smiled, and I felt so much better. I came out of the hospital, got on with living and haven't stopped. I still have a few medical problems, but each day I thank God that I am still here, have a loving, caring husband, dear friends - and I am alive.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

meetoo said:


> Donnie, you are so right! We all have so much to be thankful for. I remember being diagnosed with breast cancer a few years ago, and didn't go out, sat home and made life miserable for my husband and all our friends until my best ever friend came over, gave me hugs, made tea, and we sat and talked, laughed and cried. I went into the hospital with a positive attitude, had a double mastectomy, my dear friend came up the second day, crawled up on the bed and hugged me. we both cried, laughed, smiled, and I felt so much better. I came out of the hospital, got on with living and haven't stopped. I still have a few medical problems, but each day I thank God that I am still here, have a loving, caring husband, dear friends - and I am alive.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I can relate. I'm working on a baby afghan that should have been done by now except for all the frogging I've had to do. Its a simple pattern, but somehow I drop yarn overs and it gets messed up. I am really tired of working on this, but I'm trying very hard to be a good girl and get it done. I'm procrastinating right now. The amount of other projects I've promised is overwhelming me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> After knitting over twenty hats, cowls, pairs of mittens, and dishcloths in the past two months, I've hit the wall. I see two WIPS on needles and just don't feel like picking them up. I even have a few projects I'd like to get done- someday- but I just don't want to pick up my needles.
> 
> It's been this way for three days. Just knitted out.
> 
> ...


Yes, it does happen to others. I've often had spells where I had to take a day or two to veg.out from knitting. I've also developed tendonitis, and DeQuervain's and, as a consequence, my knitting is severely limited by pain and lowered endurance. Hoping that as soon as the problems are taken care-off, I will get back on my regular knitting routine.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep! For the longest time I have been carrying sock yarn wherever I go and knit all the time. So for the time being I am done with that. Going on to knit shawls for a while. Or, small quick things like fingerless gloves or small scarves. 

kk


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. I hope the need to create hits again soon and gets you in a better frame of mind. In the meantime know that we here on KP are pulling fo you.


Baker said:


> I got not good health news in October, haven't knitted since. The project just sits there.


----------



## knit1-purl1 (Jan 27, 2013)

So sorry, Baker. Don't know the issues, but praying that things will be better. Knitting may take you out of the "thinking". God bless you.


----------



## peaches (Feb 28, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> I'm in the knitting rut


I don't get in a rut... I knit, crochet, latch hook, hand embroider,do tunisian crochet afghans (the ones with the pics in them) .

too many diff things as to get in a rut... I change ever so often so I will not get in a rut


----------



## BusyG-ma (Dec 12, 2013)

I have gotten that way, tired of the projects. Love reading, sewing, and counted cross stitch. Haven't finished a book in 16 weeks, the sewing (mending) is just sitting there, and a counted cross stitch patterns has not been finished for years because i don't like the color of the hot air balloons in it and can't decide how to finish it. Aaargh! Thank heavens I am not having a problem with knitting.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Sit back - relax! Read a good book and THEN pick up some knitting patterns and soon your hands will be "itching" to start again.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Joan L said:


> I can relate. I'm working on a baby afghan that should have been done by now except for all the frogging I've had to do. Its a simple pattern, but somehow I drop yarn overs and it gets messed up. I am really tired of working on this, but I'm trying very hard to be a good girl and get it done. I'm procrastinating right now. The amount of other projects I've promised is overwhelming me.


I'm on my second baby afghan and I'm already bored with the pattern and want to frog it. however, I have committed myself to four more so have to keep going. I sometimes think I commit myself to too many projects, but I know they are going to those who don't have. ... so I continue. I'm sure there are more out there who do and feel the same.


----------



## joanne1013 (Sep 25, 2013)

dear friend: what an absolute touching story!!! I am on the verge of serious surgery-my dear husband has advanced Alz.-finances are real tough. you have given me strength along with my faith. Now I am going to attack a project that has been sleeping for long enough. 2 yrs ago I started on Japanese Bunka and abandoned it. I went on the site today and am going to resume this. thanks so much for sharing. Joanne


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

With lots of 'left overs' the yarn is now put together for something warm for the homeless. This year will try using all the bit and pieces by the end of Jan. So something can be started with a full skein. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR!
always adele


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

agreed Froggy! But I picked up the needles and am at it again. It is an addiction. I also find this site addicting. I can lose myself in it for hours.............so I don't come here too often. Any suggestions?


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

wow Eileen, that is serious burn-out! ALL of your yarn is gone???


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

How did you manage to use up all of your yarn? I did make a large afghan for my granddaughter using left-over yarn made into yo-yos and then crocheting them together. I somehow manage to buy more immediately. I don't even want to talk about my fabric stash..........


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I suggest doing something more intricate - even a small lap blanket - with cables and fancy lacy stitches, etc.

The hooded poncho I'm knitting now is with Hometown USA on Sz 15 needles - and I'm yearning for a nice Aran lacy to-do with thin yarn and small needles. LOL


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

yes. and i usually just do a row or two on a current project evryday until i'm back in the groove.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

It seems funny right now not to have anything on my knitting needles. I made a whole bunch of crochet and knit items for a bazaar and then a local gift shop. Now I am ready to make something for me. There is a crochet poncho with a button front that I want to make and have purchased the yarn I want to use for it. I also want to knit myself a ruffle scarf in black & red and have that skein of yarn put away. I also want to make the "Whitney" headband with matching fingerless gloves and I want to make a nice cowl in some colorful yarn that I purchased a couple of months ago. I can hardly wait to get going on these, but first I have to get end of year stuff done. So, my projects are just sitting and calling to me while I sort through papers to get ready for my husband for income tax time. I also need to re-organize the yarn, needles, hooks, embellishments, etc. that I put away so quickly to get ready for Christmas company. It got stashed in a few different places. Oh what I wouldn't give for my very own craft room.


----------



## Buckeyegal (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been knitting Christmas stockings since last June. My grandmother always made one for the grand kids and greats, but when she passed away no one kept up with it. After looking for the same pattern for a year, I finally found it and started in...34 stockings later I am caught up except for a name on one that the parents can't decide on a name for the baby due in February! I was so tired of stockings that it was a relief to start something else...my mom's Christmas gift! Had to wrap the yarn and pattern and have started it now. What a refreshing feeling!


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Yup. But I do a lot of different crafts so when I'm tired of knitting (or my body has decided to tell me to stop, lol) I just switch to a different craft, be it crocheting, spinning, sewing. Cross stitch, designing, ect.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

When I get tired of knitting, I switch to sewing for a while and realize that I'd rather knit. Than I start a brand new project for myself, I think we just get tired of knitting for others, even when they get exactly what they asked for. I know I get tired (bored) making the same thing over and over.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, and I have to knit another kitty hat to fulfill an order that was not delivered. Sigh.........


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Lol--sounds like me!


----------



## Fiona113 (Oct 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear that - hope you are better soon xxxx


----------



## mwilde818 (Feb 9, 2013)

I was unable to knit for almost 4 months due to tendon damage caused by repetitive motion (from knitting). Had surgery 2 weeks ago and am just able to knit again. I can only do a few rows at a time...so good to get back to it.


----------



## Fiona113 (Oct 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear that - hope you are better soon xxxx


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

So sorry about bad health news.That is always depressing but we're here if you need a few shoulders or ears to listen (or read in our case )


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> It seems funny right now not to have anything on my knitting needles. ... I also need to re-organize the yarn, needles, hooks, embellishments, etc. that I put away so quickly to get ready for Christmas company. It got stashed in a few different places. Oh what I wouldn't give for my very own craft room.


Oh, that is me, too!! visitors come, my all-over-the-place knitting gets put aside........somewhere! AND, I DO have a craft room! but let me tell you --- it can get pretty full in there too!!!
I just said today, I could use some of those ottomans that open up, I could stash my knitting stuff into them!!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, I'm knitted out for awhile, doing Hardanger embroidery for now.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

PiggiesMom said:


> After knitting over twenty hats, cowls, pairs of mittens, and dishcloths in the past two months, I've hit the wall. I see two WIPS on needles and just don't feel like picking them up. I even have a few projects I'd like to get done- someday- but I just don't want to pick up my needles.
> 
> It's been this way for three days. Just knitted out.
> 
> ...


That is terrible. Is there something you can take to get better??


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

Normal to get tired of something you do over and over. I do. That's why I have needlepoint, cross stitch, quilting and a good book handy. I always go back to knitting in about a day.


----------



## pickyknitter65 (Oct 21, 2013)

Baker said:


> I got not good health news in October, haven't knitted since. The project just sits there.


Perhaps you need a little push to get back into it. Knitting is therapeutic. Once you get started again you'll spend less time thinking about your health news. I hope I've helped a bit. : )


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I got that way after Christmas. I had all my WIP's caught up and now I'm back to 4 and having trouble getting into them. What I did instead was read the book I got for Christmas. The latest in the No.1 Ladies Detective series.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Baker said:


> I got not good health news in October, haven't knitted since. The project just sits there.


Of course with your health in question ,knitting and lots of day to day things seem to be to trivial to bother with. Give yourself time to come to terms with diagnosis and find a treatment plan first. Everything else will find its place when your heart, mind and hands are ready. know that caring thoughts are with you, and wishes for all the best. You can deal with this.Sending hugs.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes it does sometimes. Then I go to my other hobbies for a while.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Strained tendon in my left arm, so had to stop knitting for a while. Didn't get my Christmas gifts done. Thank goodness my husband and kids understand why their gifts will be very late.


----------



## skeezix (Nov 12, 2013)

Yup. I started a jigsaw puzzle to change. The entire puzzle in shades of PINK flowers. Now I can't wait to finish it- if ever- to go back to knitting.


----------



## E P S (Nov 27, 2012)

this has happened to me this Christmas, so I decided to read "Knitting under the influence" a book I received as a birthday present. Then I'll start knitting again.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, I've done 6 1/2 jigsaw puzzles in the last 3 days! I know it will only be a week or so - then I'll be back knitting, knitting, knitting!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Since I very rarely knit special things under pressure -- for instance, lots of things for Christmas giving -- I think I don't get burned out completely or very often. I knit hats all year long for homeless people, so every fall, I have lots done to take various places. Sometimes I do get kind of tired of making just hats, but when that starts happening, I get some new stitch or method to keep me motivated.


----------



## PeninaM (Nov 18, 2013)

I was in the middle of a project, a lovely lacy dress, jacket, booties and hat for my 21" German baby doll that has been in the box for about 16 years. I never found a pattern that I liked and I was half deciding instead to make it a lace christening gown. I got the materials I wanted but then we moved from Canada back home to Scotland and I didn't have a machine, so she was just put away and almost forgotten, till I found this pattern and thought of her again! Well I was so excited to get started and I had some lovely baby white wool that I thought would be just right. Well, I finished the back, two front panels and one sleeve when I ran short of wool. My husband had gotten me the first wool so he went back and bought me some more. I had just about finished the other sleeve when I noticed the wool was different, even though it was the same brand. I was so discouraged that I have put it aways and can¡t make myself start another project! It's just so disappointing!


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

That's when I crochet!!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

disappointed for you


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

yes, it has happened with other hobbies too. I haven't done any quilts in over a year. I have one 1/2 finished and can not pick it up. I have a hooked rug in progress. all I have to do is the border and I have not looked at it in over a year. so you are not alone. But I learned how to knit over the past year and i am obsessed!


----------



## Travel Lady (Mar 9, 2013)

My problem is, when I finish one project I can't wait to start another one. I am an avid reader, but when the evening begins, and all household chores are finished, I sit in my chair in my little corner of the world and need to pick up my needles, knitting or crochet! I enjoy watching TV but must have my fingers going with something.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Baker said:


> I got not good health news in October, haven't knitted since. The project just sits there.


Baker: I am sorry about your not-so-good news. Sometimes when I get down in the dumps I take out the magazines and just look through them. I love looking at all the nice projects that someday I might want to make, but not now...just looking. good luck


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

NY Hummer said:


> Oh, that is me, too!! visitors come, my all-over-the-place knitting gets put aside........somewhere! AND, I DO have a craft room! but let me tell you --- it can get pretty full in there too!!!
> I just said today, I could use some of those ottomans that open up, I could stash my knitting stuff into them!!


My husband made me two of the ottomans with lids and they have wheels on them and they are so very handy. My husband is an upholsterer. For the past few years he has concentrated on custom made boat tops. He has a huge sewing table downstairs in our basement so he can glide the large canvas fabric over the table as he sews. He does a beautiful job on those boat tops--a nice tight fit and they look really great. Once in a great while I get him to make something for me. We have been married 48 years and he is a definite keeper.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

PeninaM said:


> I was in the middle of a project, a lovely lacy dress, jacket, booties and hat for my 21" German baby doll that has been in the box for about 16 years. I never found a pattern that I liked and I was half deciding instead to make it a lace christening gown. I got the materials I wanted but then we moved from Canada back home to Scotland and I didn't have a machine, so she was just put away and almost forgotten, till I found this pattern and thought of her again! Well I was so excited to get started and I had some lovely baby white wool that I thought would be just right. Well, I finished the back, two front panels and one sleeve when I ran short of wool. My husband had gotten me the first wool so he went back and bought me some more. I had just about finished the other sleeve when I noticed the wool was different, even though it was the same brand. I was so discouraged that I have put it aways and can¡t make myself start another project! It's just so disappointing!


Not that this is a potentially perfect solution, but maybe if you frogged the back and used it for the sleeve, you could use the "different" white to make the back, which would perhaps make the difference less noticeable.


----------



## joanne1013 (Sep 25, 2013)

can't say that I blame you. joanne


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

When I get burned out knitting, I go to crocheting. Then when that burns out I go back to knitting or to tatting. Each uses different muscles so switching helps. Right now I have gotten started on hooded scarves and love doing them.
Variety is truly the spice of life.. Enjoy each activity.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Travel lady, I have the same "problem" ;-) ;-) ;-) 
I have to keep those fingers busy at all times........... :?


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes. I have a pair of socks to do for my husband, while doing those I will read a good book & feel sure that is the break I need. I wouldn't do the socks, but I kept putting them on the back burner while I worked on things for other people & he always appreciates my efforts.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Travel Lady said:


> My problem is, when I finish one project I can't wait to start another one. I am an avid reader, but when the evening begins, and all household chores are finished, I sit in my chair in my little corner of the world and need to pick up my needles, knitting or crochet! I enjoy watching TV but must have my fingers going with something.


 :thumbup:


----------



## joanne1013 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi Rasputin: so sorry about the 'not so good news'. Hopefully this issue will be solved to your betterment. Do keep us posted. We care. Joanne


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, this has happened to me. I've been burned out when it comes to knitting, after making so many knitted/crocheted items for Christmas. There was a rush to get things done, and it became stressful. Now that the holidays are over, and the temperatures outside are dropping, I will start up again very soon. Actually, I have two baby blankies to make for church moms that are expecting. And, I really need to get back to my 365 Stitches A Year bedspread (no rush on that one). Also have a few orders for the fur hats that I made for Christmas gifts.

Give yourself time, take a break and it will be exciting to whip up something again! I'm betting on it!


----------



## mom2dogs (Mar 9, 2011)

It really depends on you. I've hit a wall a few times, sometimes lasts for days, one time lasted for a couple of months. My suggestion is just to put the needles up. If you're a "true" knitter, when the 'don't want to' passes you'll know it, that itch to knit will get you and you'll pick up yarn/needles again. Other suggestion, the winter knit mags are on the stands now, go buy one, there will probably be something you can't live without knitting in there...Knit 1-2-3 is carried by Wal-Mart, on $3.99.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

My mom was the same way. Couldn't watch TV without some handwork to do. I do the same thing.


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

i too have grown tired of knitting, so i have switched to crochet and having fun with that. I'm even going to make socks, or at least try. This happens to me every now and then, but the mood will pass & I will go back to knitting. In the meantime I'm still doing something. I know I could be cleaning my house and but the Christmas stuff away, but who wants to do that? Happy New Year all!


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

i too have grown tired of knitting, so i have switched to crochet and having fun with that. I'm even going to make socks, or at least try. This happens to me every now and then, but the mood will pass & I will go back to knitting. In the meantime I'm still doing something. I know I could be cleaning my house and but the Christmas stuff away, but who wants to do that? Happy New Year all!


----------



## EllenHudson (Jan 2, 2014)

I did get tired of knitting after making 3 sweaters in 2 months, first knitting that I've done in 28 years since my son was an infant. My real joy is crochet - about 3 to 4 hours every evening while the TV is on. I made over 100 hats for the local food pantry/shelter plus am working on another batch to send to Ships Project this summer. Plus just gave beautiful afghans to 5 of my son's friends who got married in 2013. Will be making baby blankets for them eventually! I cannot sit without a hook & ball of yarn - multi-tasking at its' best.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

You are a blessing


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

Its just too hot at the moment to knit but that hasnt stopped my buying more yarn


----------

